# Blunt burrs?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that I might have found out why my new SJ is putting out a rather inconsistent grind, in turn leading to some rather sour shots.

View attachment 11429


Also, any tips for removing the top bolt for the lower burr?

View attachment 11430


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry, photos seem to have been twisted by 90 degrees. Apologies for any strained necks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/index.html

Do they feel blunt?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for that Jeebsy.

they certainly don't feel sharp! Can run fingernail against the grain without catching.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Run your finger all around the burr pressing lightly. Does it feel like it is trying to grab your skin? How about the difference between the majority of the sharp edges and those situated on the outside of the 3 holes?

Truly blunt edges will be seen under a magnifying glass.

If you replace then I recommend Manufacturer parts if you can. I have bought a couple of sets now and I'm sure I can feel the difference between these and OEM parts

It is hard to tell from those pics but there is light reflecting from the edge which suggests a flat surface and there is wear if not damage evident on some edges shown below .....at least to my eyes. The question is: how much is too much?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you think that there is damage to the burrs, the images certainly reflect this, then get a brand new set of burr and fit them, oem ones can be bought on ebay for around £25 but they can be had for cheaper.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you remove the lower burr carrier, I would lock the carrier with a piece of dowel ,wood or pencil rather than a screwdriver. The aluminium is soft and you are locking against the sharp edges of the wiper= expels coffee and the edge of the exit chute.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Good advice (as usual) by El Carajllo. I personally use a plastic chopstick to jam the burr carrier. I'd also say that if the carrier appears to be stuck DON'T use the "jacking up" technique, I've had great success by simply heating the carrier with a hot air gun for a few seconds. The type used for paint stripping. It's VERY easy to twist the carrier by using screws to jack it up.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks all.

new burrs on order. I am trying to persevere with these but I am getting a 1:2 extraction after about 16 seconds with the machine set on the "sticker" point. Little crema and sour tones.

thought that I had put it back together wrong when the beans just bounced on top of the burrs without grinding. Turns out the burrs were far too close. The resulting powder was so fine I had to strip it and clean out the grooves again!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sticker point is a load of shite. Do you know how to 0 it yourself?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Nope. Last grinder was a Dualit. Just stuck it on finest grind and turned the timer to grind.

On a steep learning curve here!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you need to adjust the grind finer to get to the 27 second pour, based on what you have posted so far, try adjusting finer 4 small nothces on the adjusment collar


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is that 27 seconds for 2fl oz (approx 60ml)?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

try to do things by weight, so on your prefered ratio of 1-2 try 18 grams of coffee extracted over 27 seconds to get 36 grams of liquid out.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okey dokey.

Definitely going to have to go finer then!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it will be worth it


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay. Seen some serious improvement.

Got it the grind close to ideal and started playing around with pre-infusion. Getting better and better.

despite only sipping each shot I definitely started to feel the caffeine so switched to Rave Sparkling Water Decaf. Completely different and had to go finer on the grind.

milk foaming is an absolute doddle with this machine. Set my wake up time for 6am and looking forward to a good coffee to get me on the road in the morning.

The jury is still out on the SJ grinder. I have done the sweep and schnozzola mods but it is a bit of a phaff to get single dose out of. I will see if I can get into a routine, if not I might look at something like the Vario as an alternative. Smaller footprint as well.

thanks to all for the ongoing advice. Great, friendly forum!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rave decaf has to go mega fine, and it still gushes out compared to regular beans. Not a bad decaf as it goes, 18=>38g in 30 secs seemed to work for me with their decaf.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Any other decafs that you would recommend urbanbumpkin?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not really tried that many, I've not really rated any but thought Raves were quite good.

I've tried HB decaf when I was out and about (thought it was good) but not used it at home.

Coffee Compass, square mile and James Gourmet Decaffs are meant to be rated.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> it is a bit of a phaff to get single dose out of.


That's the trade off - thwacking and blowing


----------

